
Animal Welfare Reports and Abuse Data Wiped from USDA Website - ArtDev
http://gizmodo.com/usda-wipes-animal-welfare-reports-from-its-website-1791999259
======
BrailleHunting
Certainly, it can also look like trying to hide guilty parties, but I doubt
that's the primary reason. IIRC any organization that deals with non-human
animals are rationally paranoid about being targeted by animal/ecoterrorists
like ALF and ABPI, whose direct actions include trespassing, damage property
and releasing animals. The USDA has probably heard loud feedback from
universities and researchers whom prefer to keep a lower profile, especially
not publicly posting exact names and addresses of facilities, which is
tantamount to doxing. (Majority of animal welfare groups aren't extreme black
bloc anarchist-style: ASPCA, PETA, SHARK, ...)

------
CaliforniaKarl
Probably a better link is this one:
[http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/02/trump-
administration-...](http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/02/trump-
administration-blacks-out-animal-welfare-information)

I say that because the last paragraph starts "The Human Society", where author
likely meant "The Humane Society"

Either way, I'm curious: If the USDA is putting the data behind the wall of
FOIA, how long until people start to automate and centrally-track who is
requesting data for which lab and what timeframe?

